# Halogen Headlight Upgrade question to Xenon



## IanH26 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi,

First post on here!!

My Girlfriend collected her TT today which has the Halogen headlights (It was a low mileage Audi ex-Demo).

I am looking to upgrade the lights on the car as the standard dips are awful compared to the Xenons on her A4 cabriolet she traded in.

Main beams are going to be H7 Philips X-treme, But trying to get some help with the dipped.

Without going into the legalities etc of Xenon HID conversions... has anyone upgraded their halogen dipped beam?

What have you used / would recommend as far as kits?

What issues have you had, bulb warning etc?

All help gratefully received,

Ian


----------



## Sylvian (Apr 27, 2007)

I upgraded the standard dipped beam bulbs to Osram nightbreakers and what a difference it has made.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

Sylvian said:


> I upgraded the standard dipped beam bulbs to Osram nightbreakers and what a difference it has made.


I did the same except mine was Philips Extreme.


----------



## IanH26 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Guys, thanks for the replies.

How easy is it to replace the bulbs for the dipped beam, as looking last night it appears the headlight units will need to be removed to gain access to the bulb. (the main beams are easy access in the car).

Has anyone got a guide, with photos, to doing it ?

Has anyone gone down the Xenon route for these?

Ian


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not going to talk about Xenons as its ILLEGAL and only a totall arse would have such contempt for other road users.

Headlights are on 3 bolts and simply come out. It takes less than 5mins. User manual shows you how to do it, but if you do a search you will find some pics from both me and donaldc showing the removal.

Do the first one slowly, two plastic clips under the lamp unit and they snap really easy. Light unit should slide out without any effort or force.


----------



## db197 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi,

Interesting thread...

and stupid questions due to ignorance I'm sure but -

Ian, when you said "has anyone gone down the xenon route" - I assume you meant replacing the standard bulbs (in the standard headlight units) with xenon bulbs - right?

And Tosh - why is it illegal? are the bulbs at a different height or something and the angle of beam is bad = contempt for other users

Thanks 
Dan


----------



## IanH26 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have and still use various forums for help and advice but as a NEW member to this forum I am shocked at the rude comment after only 2 posts!!!

I stated in the first comment about not wanting to get into the legalities of the issue yet you feel the need to call me an "Arse" and that I have "contempt for other road users".

I am not an "Arse" and I "Don't have contempt for other road users".

What I am looking to do is improve on what I consider to be poor dipped headlights, particularly as my GF's last Audi had the xenons and my current Audi has them( Audi extras not aftermarket).

As it was an ex-demo we had no choice on choosing the upgrade so I am looking at some form of improvement retrospectively.

I am considering the halogen bulb upgrade but I am NOT going to get into an argument about Xenons. I have read a lot of articles and forum discussions on the retro fit of such kits.

I asked for advice not abuse!!

Don't feel very welcome by you now, and if this the kind of support I can expect on here I will be thinking twice about continuing to stay here.

Ian


----------



## IanH26 (Jan 15, 2008)

db197 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Interesting thread...
> 
> ...


Yes, the question is about replacing the standard halogen bulbs with upgrades of some sort.

Please, please don't turn this thread into a XENON legality discussion.

Ian


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

IanH26 said:


> I have and still use various forums for help and advice but as a NEW member to this forum I am shocked at the rude comment after only 2 posts!!!
> 
> I stated in the first comment about not wanting to get into the legalities of the issue yet you feel the need to call me an "Arse" and that I have "contempt for other road users".
> 
> ...


Welcome to th forum - which dealer did you use?

Take no notice - it actually gets a lot worse than that! I find the dipped headlights pretty poor on the TT and on a wet dark night struggle on the lanes, particulary when some tw#t approaches with full beam on. Is it not just possible to fit a higher wattage rated bulb the same make etc as the one factory fitted?


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

Ian, feel for you mate ... I was recently slated in a similar manner, albeit by another ignorant scrote who's yet to rear his head on this post.

Fact is, you are quite right to want to upgrade your standard bulbs as they're pish.

Phillips X-Tremes are excellent and make a world of difference, furthermore they're perfectly legal and don't pose any problems for other users. Don't hesitate, do the upgrade.

Xenons - yes, emotive issue ... I would never upgrade standard bulbs to xenons, nor have I ever implied I would, yet even enquiring about bulb upgrades (even of a legal nature) seems to inflame some idiots who'd be best served trying to be helpful rather than sling insults around.

Xenons, as I'm sure you know, usually require a special install that includes self levelling technology to avoid blinding other road users ... if not they are illegal, hence why you shouldn't just switch the bulbs.

C.


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

On a more productive note ... does anyone know if you can do a proper legal xenon upgrade (with levelling tech) and how much that would cost?


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

db197 said:


> why is it illegal? are the bulbs at a different height or something and the angle of beam is bad = contempt for other users


For information here is the DoT factsheet.



DoT said:


> In the Department's view it is not legal to sell or use after market HID lighting kits, for converting conventional Halogen headlamps to HID Xenon. If a customer wants to convert his vehicle to Xenon HID he must purchase completely new Xenon HID headlamps. The reason for this is that the existing lens and reflector are designed around a Halogen filament bulb, working to very precise tolerances. If one places a HID "burner" (bulb) in the headlamp, the beam pattern will not be correct, there will be glare in some places and not enough light in other places within the beam pattern.





DoT said:


> Therefore a HID headlamp unit sold in the after market should:
> 
> 1. be type approved to ECE Regulation 98 as a component.
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

Now that is a helpful answer ... well done Mack, and thanks for making the effort, it's more than some do.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

chrisabdn said:


> Now that is a helpful answer ... well done Mack, and thanks for making the effort, it's more than some do.


And welcome to the forum Ian!

:wink:


----------



## IanH26 (Jan 15, 2008)

Mack The Knife said:


> chrisabdn said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is a helpful answer ... well done Mack, and thanks for making the effort, it's more than some do.
> ...


Thanks for the better welcome and replies so far [smiley=cheers.gif]

Ian


----------



## IanH26 (Jan 15, 2008)

Out of interest..... waits for more abuse....

What would your thoughts be on putting the Philips X-treme bulbs in the dipped and putting a Xenon kit in the Main beam units (excl the money issue)?

Ian


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Why is headlamp cleaning a must with xenons???


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

IanH26 said:


> Out of interest..... waits for more abuse....
> 
> What would your thoughts be on putting the Philips X-treme bulbs in the dipped and putting a Xenon kit in the Main beam units (excl the money issue)?
> 
> Ian



[smiley=oops.gif]
[/*]
[smiley=stop.gif][/*]


----------



## IanH26 (Jan 15, 2008)

Scooby-Doo said:


> Why is headlamp cleaning a must with xenons???


Light diffraction,

Ian


----------



## IanH26 (Jan 15, 2008)

Mack The Knife said:


> IanH26 said:
> 
> 
> > Out of interest..... waits for more abuse....
> ...


Seriously, WHY?

The DOT stuff relates to the dipped beam, not the Main Beams.

Ian


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

oops, welcome to the forum ian ... soz ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

IanH26 said:


> I stated in the first comment about not wanting to get into the legalities of the issue yet you feel the need to call me an "Arse" and that I have "contempt for other road users".


Point out to me where i called YOU an arse. I stated, ANYONE who does this and breaks the LAW is an arse - have you done it? No, so are you an arse? 
I'm fed up of nobs in golfs or saxos or whatever who have done this blinding me. Its not safe and its not you thats getting blinded! Its OK saying you dont want to get into the legals, but the FACT is, it is illegal and should not be done.

I also then took the time to tell you how to change the lights and that i have taken pictures about how to change the bulbs to save you damaging the car.

I sympethise that you have purchased a car that doesn't have xenon's on, however if they are that important to you, either have the correct lights, washers and levels installed or trade the car in for one that has Xenon's as std. But the 'kits' are a no no.

I didn't release this forum promoted the breaking of the law, or condones acts that are illegal. This thread needs locking.

If you think im having a pop, im not.


----------



## IanH26 (Jan 15, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> IanH26 said:
> 
> 
> > I stated in the first comment about not wanting to get into the legalities of the issue yet you feel the need to call me an "Arse" and that I have "contempt for other road users".
> ...


First of all, thanks for the advice on how to do the bulb change, it is very much appreciated.

As I asked the question in the first place about doing the retro xenons and you replied as you did how else am I meant to take the comments?????

As for locking the thread, bit extreme in my opinion. The thread is not condoning breaking the law or recomending that you all go out and do illegal activities.

Without trying to inflame even more but can you honestly say that you have never broken the law in your car before??? Have you never once in your life broken the speed limit etc???

My question was a valid one, the lights are dismal on the TT, they need improving.

One way is the Philips bulb, the other a xenon kit.

I wanted to know if people had done it and what the results were.

If no one has done it, fine.

If we could have ordered a car with them, we would have but my GF's situation didn't allow on this occasion.

If the Philips turn out to be better than my expectations, then I will probably look to use them but in the past I have not been that impressed with upgraded halogen bulbs.

Ian


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

IanH26 said:


> As I asked the question in the first place about doing the retro xenons and you replied as you did how else am I meant to take the comments?????


Written English is hard to judge tone, hence why i added something other than just the direct comments to try to show it wasn't meant in a nasty way. I failed, i did not intend to come across that way. I apologise.



IanH26 said:


> As for locking the thread, bit extreme in my opinion.


Agree, more due to my bad mood over all the other threads ATM that are designed to cause arguments. Its not normally like this on here honest.



IanH26 said:


> My question was a valid one, the lights are dismal on the TT, they need improving.


Totally agree.


----------



## Jude (Jan 13, 2008)

I am the GF in question and Ian has been kind enough to try and find a solution to the problem. As he said his current Audi and my previous came with Xenons and it was quite a shock driving last night in the new TT.

I appreciate any help to improve this issue.
Many thanks

Jude


----------



## IanH26 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Toshiba,

Thanks for that reply 

I am not looking for arguments, just help and advice.

I agree, written English is different to the spoken word.

Sad to hear some go looking to cause trouble on forums.

Ian


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to you too Jude.



Jude said:


> As he said his current Audi and my previous came with Xenons and it was quite a shock driving last night in the new TT.


Well quite a few of us can agree with you there, but, of course, that in itself probably doesn't help.

There are a few forum members who have simply upgraded the halogen bulbs - perhaps they will advise more on the results.

Good luck.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Power bulbs seemed to be a winner.
Someone posted the pictures up the other day/week and the difference was really good. I will go in search for them.


----------



## Jude (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks 

Apart from that I picked up the car at 11 yesterday morning and had the biggest grin as the drive is sublime, just need to see where I'm going at night :lol:

Jude


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This wasnt the one i was thinking of, but.....
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 11&start=0

Enjoy the car. Dont forget to post up a picture or two and the specs.

this is the one i was thinking of
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 95&start=0


----------



## IanH26 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help.

The thread on changing the bulb will be of great use.

I hope to get the Philips X-treme H7 shortly, winners of the Auto Express recent bulb test, and will do some photos of them in both the dipped and main to show (see) what they are like.

Ian


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Hi Ian and welcome

Sorry you got off to a bad start

Just a point of interest on the headlight removal. It can be done in a few mins.

There are the three Torx screws, Only remove the top centre one
Do not attempt to completely remove the black plastic cover, you WILL break one or more of the tabs. If you use a small screwdriver to push back the little tab on the top of the pointy bit you will be able to bend it back enough to insert the Torx and only undo the screw 3 turns DO NOT completely remove it. Do the same with the rear screw, it is quite deep, unclip the connector and the light unit will slide out.

All the best


----------



## Jude (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you all for your help. Good to get such sound detailed advice.

I'm sure he'll let you know how we get on.

Jude


----------



## TTruckie (Oct 18, 2007)

Just to add to the debate (waiting for some to get on their high horse!) check out this months "AUDI Driver" mag from your newsagent - it has get an article about fitting HID conversion from Novablue.

TTruckie

(light blue touch paper and retire immediately!) 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've read it thanks. :wink:


----------



## db197 (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks for the answers guys, something to think about...


----------

